# UK MN Research



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi all ..

This may be of interest to those researching ancestors who were in the UK Merchant Navy .

The current issue of Your Family Tree magazine, Nr 83 dated November 2009, has a 4 page article on UK Merchant Navy records, what they contain and where to find them.

If anybody needs further info about the article's contents, please PM me.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## steve2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cheers for that, will check it out
Regards. Steve2


----------

